# Kaufeempfehlung - Tinte oder Laser fürs Studium



## Html (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, weiß nicht ganz ob ich hier richtig bin. Versuche es aber trotzdem mal...
Also studiere nun seit knapp einer Woche E-Technik an einer FH. Jetzt kam direkt in der ersten Woche ein Prof in die Vorlesung der uns gebeten hat sein Skript doch bitte downzuloaden und auszudrucken. Der Hacken an der Sache ist, das das ganze über 400 Seiten umfasst. 

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob für das Studium nicht ein Laserdrucker besser geeignet wäre?
Kurz zu mir, ich wohne noch zu Hause und momentan haben wir noch einen alten Lexmark Tintenstrahl. Der Drucker wird von 3 Personen verwendet und sollte wenn möglich einen Netzwerkanschluss besitzen, das würde das ganze etwas vereinfachen.

Was ratet ihr mir-doch Tintenstrahl oder lieber Laser? Wenn Laser aber dann doch auch Farblaser oder? Bitte gebt mir doch mal ein paar Kaufempfehlungen. Beim Kauf werden mich meine Eltern wohl ein wenig unterstützen, dh der Preis sollte nicht die erste Rolle spielen! Soll aber auch nicht gerade das teuerste Model sein!

Danke schonmal


----------



## zeroize (5. Oktober 2007)

Grundsätzlich ergibt sich dann noch die Frage ob es Farbe oder nur S/W sein soll. Für Skripte, Referate, etc. kann ich eigentlich nur S/W Laserdrucker empfehlen.

Die Preisspanne für ältere, gebrauchte Geräte bis zu Neugeräte liegen zwischen 50 Euro (für z.B. HP Laserjet 2200 - ein sehr häufig genutzter Drucker mit Duplexeinheit) und 200 - 250 Euro bei mittleren Neugeräten (günstig sollen auch die neuen Dell S/W-Laserdrucker sein, welche eigentlich "Umgebaute" HP Drucker sind).

Bei Farblaserdruckern fängt der Preis erst bei ca. 200 Euro an und man hat die zusätzlichen laufenden Kosten durch 3 weitere Tonerkartuschen für die Einzelfarben.

Wenn du also nicht unbedingt etwas farbiges brauchst (dafür kannst du ja ansonsten auch noch deinen Tintenstrahldrucker nutzen) würde ich dir einen S/W-Laserdrucker empfehlen (wenn notwendig auch gebraucht).


----------



## MiMi (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich wuerd dir auch auf jeden fall nen Laserdrucker empfehlen. 
Der druckt sowas auch um einiges schneller, und natuerlich wuerd ich auf duplex achten. Dann sinds nur ncoh 200 statt 400 Blaetter


----------



## larryson (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde ebenfalls einen Laser empfehlen. 
Ich hatte bei meinem Tintenstrahler keine gute Auslastung, so das mir ständig die Tinte eingetrocknet ist. Das wird mir beim Laser nicht passieren. 
Die Ausdrucke sind qualitativ in Ordnung (man kann halt keine Fotos drucken), schnell und sauber.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (5. Oktober 2007)

Copyshop ftw...ansonsten SW Laserdrucker

...du wirst noch viel mehr Skripte bekommen...und da ist ein Copyshop nunmal am günstigsten. (am maximal muss es halt einer mal drucken)


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarz Weiss - Laserdrucker..
Farbe - Tinte..

Für den "Hausgebrauch" sind die Verbrauchskosten der Farblaser einfach noch zu hoch.
Abgesehen von der Qualität, die nicht schlecht, aber nicht an die eines Farbtinters rankommt. 

mfg chmee


----------



## schutzgeist (5. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon gesagt würd ich mir auch nen kl. s/w Laser mit Duplexeinheit zulegen und wenns doch mal was Farbiges sein sollte, kann man immer noch auf den alten Tintenstrahldrucker ausweichen.

Zudem hat man beim Laser den Vorteil, dass der Toner nicht sofort verläuft, wenn man mal ein paar Textpassagen markieren möchte, etc.


----------

